# hello new from austin



## primor2 (Nov 2, 2009)

i signed up in october but for some reason it wouldnt let me post for about a week then i couldnt sign in now that i can i wanted to post , yay for specktra ive been kinda lurking for a couple months lol so decided to join so i can really see whats going down ;p
my name is yuri and im from austin=] i love makeup, of course you might have already known that ;p


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome Yuri!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to specktra!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## lojical1 (Nov 2, 2009)

howdy yuri!


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 2, 2009)

welcome love im from san antonio


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  I hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## primor2 (Nov 3, 2009)

thank you all=] i feel so welcome lol
oooo i love visiting san antonio, i get so happy when i see people that are from tx on makeup sites lol [simply b/c i dont know anyone who is into the "art" of makeup like me;p except for my sisters sorority sisters eh -_-]


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, Yuri! As you can probably see I'm from Austin too =) I get happy when I see someone near me too... I immediately think "Specktra shopping trip!"


----------



## primor2 (Nov 5, 2009)

lol i know!!!! i had seen you and i think someone else on here from austin and i was likee oooh i wonder if i've ever seen them at mac or sephora ;p ahaha


----------



## sanita.berzina (Nov 6, 2009)




----------

